# Barrancas Beach



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Went fishing on NAS with Andrew and Nathan today and tore up the redfish. Total count for the day came to 5, 3 of which were slots.Caught one flounder on finger mullet as well. Mid afternoon we switched to the seawall and punished the ladyfish and bluefish, Nathan had a huge shark chow one of his ladyfish down in one bite! Spoons were the lure of choice and produced a lot of fish


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Nice job! Hey i need to know were i can catch some croakers!? They are my favorite bait for trout im just having a hard time finding them!


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

A sabiki rig with shrimp on the bridge that goes onto NAS is deadly! If you don't want to do it yourself I'm free this whole weekend and can get you some


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Pm sent


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

*You're back !*

Good to see your' reports again...


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

I was up in oregon for a month so I'm just now getting back in the groove haha


----------



## SaltFish (May 29, 2013)

Cornflake789 said:


> Went fishing on NAS with Andrew and Nathan today and tore up the redfish. Total count for the day came to 5, 3 of which were slots.Caught one flounder on finger mullet as well. Mid afternoon we switched to the seawall and punished the ladyfish and bluefish, Nathan had a huge shark chow one of his ladyfish down in one bite! Spoons were the lure of choice and produced a lot of fish


Cornflake, we have got to go fishing together one day and see how many reds and other fish we come up with between the two of us.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

For sure man! send me a pm with your number, Im gonna be going out to Alpha Pier on NAS tommorow


----------

